# [2014] OceanWatch 5/10 yr renovation pics



## Bucky (Aug 25, 2014)

Here are the pics of the upcoming renovation that are currently posted in the lobby:


----------



## bazzap (Aug 25, 2014)

What a great idea.
Love it or hate it, I wish all resorts would share their plans in this way.


----------



## mbeach89 (Aug 25, 2014)

Gosh, I wonder what they did with the artistic prints of the beach they had framed on the walls.  I really liked them.


----------



## tiel (Aug 25, 2014)

This color scheme is appealing to us, and the furniture looks nice.  What I hope, though, is that the furniture is comfortable.  Some of the renos we've experienced in recent years have been less than ideal...some of the dining area  chairs have been so low compared to the tables, it was nearly impossible to eat with any comfort, and some of the sofas and casual chairs have been equally uncomfortable. 

 I know, comfort is a personal thing, but our body types are fairly "normal", and the proportions in some of the new choices have been way out of wack, IMHO.  Hopefully, all is well here, since we are owners and like to go for 2 week stays!


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 25, 2014)

bazzap said:


> What a great idea.
> Love it or hate it, I wish all resorts would share their plans in this way.



Now that I can agree with you 100%.


----------



## mbeach89 (Aug 26, 2014)

Has anyone heard if they sell these when they redecorate?


----------



## Bucky (Aug 26, 2014)

mbeach89 said:


> *That is EXACTLY what I was thinking!



They are inexpensive prints in dark frames. They probably figured it would be cheaper to just use new ones with frames that match the decor rather than getting all of these reframed! I personally would rather keep them and put them in lighter frames.


----------



## Swice (Aug 27, 2014)

*Can't believe how time has flown*

We were the very first guests to stay in our unit on opening weekend at Oceanwatch (didn't realize it was opening week when we made our reservations).    Can't believe it's time to re-do!

I know there were always height issues with the dining room table "bench," but I always liked the "look" of the units (especially the master bedroom) because the looks were in that perfect sweet spot between vacation and home.   

The newer looks at other properties have included the "puddy" base color with splashes or orange or electric blue.    

So far my favorite of all interiors has been Oceana Palms.   

I do appreciate the display boards.   I've noticed them at a few other properties over the years-- thank you to whoever came up with that idea.


----------



## chunkygal (Aug 28, 2014)

I love the haunted ghost effects.

Many resorts are going to the two stools/table thing over the coffee table and I like that in a small space.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 28, 2014)

I wonder if the ghosts are included. Odd see through people in those story boards...


----------



## Shirtman (Nov 25, 2014)

I hope they are going to upgrade the wi-fi.


----------



## rick2234 (Nov 26, 2014)

Shirtman said:


> I hope they are going to upgrade the wi-fi.



Agreed. We are staying here for the first time and the wi-fi has lost connection or been slow too often during the day. We could not comfortably watch a live basketball game Sunday afternoon. However, the service at the moment may be twice as fast (100 ms ping to yahoo.com versus the usual 200, as I recall). It is fairly early in the morning so they may simply need more bandwidth. 

A salesman said during a presentation that the resort recently switched to AT&T from Verizon, which I think was referring to the wi-fi / Internet.


----------



## Bucky (Nov 26, 2014)

Shirtman said:


> I hope they are going to upgrade the wi-fi.



I asked them about that when we were there and supposedly it is part of the renovation plans. Time will tell. They explained that when the resort was built there was no way they would have predicted the explosion in internet use!

In our room alone, with four adults and one eight year old, we had 10 devices using the internet at any given time!


----------



## thetangs (Jul 20, 2015)

*Major disappointment*

We are here staying at OceanWatch this week.  This has been our go to vacation every year.  With three teenage boys, Myrtle Beach is a great location.

We were originally placed in the Conch building; usually the one I love to stay in as it is very close to the beach.  However, the new renovations were such a turnoff, we actually requested to be to the Starfish building further back that still has the original decor.  The wall colors in the updated units are great, but the rest of the unit screamed tacky to us.  Actually tacky is an understatement, it was disturbing.  I only wish that I had taken lots of photos before we switched units as the official ones are far to complimentary.  We were told that the theme of the renovation is "My First Beach House".  Frankly, if I wanted it to look like a shabby first beach house, I would sell my Marriott properties and buy one.  I bought Marriott because of its quality.  I have been a fan of Marriott since 1992, but continue to see a deterioration of quality and value for owners.

So, what are the reactions of other OceanWatch owners to the update?  I havbeen a fan of Marriott since 1993, but continue to see a deterioration of quality and value for owners.


----------



## Swice (Jul 20, 2015)

*photos*

I posted pictures after our visit in the resort & review database.    

Honestly, the new look didn't bother me.    Admittedly, I was not "wowed" by the re-do, but it didn't turn me off either.   

It follows some of the same colors/themes we've seen as other properties that have undergone renovations.      All of them are using a "puddy" base color these days with a pop of brighter lime or blue.   

We were at Oceana Palms in June and they had up display boards because they're getting ready to re-do the original units and public areas.    Oceana Palms has been my favorite "look" so far, but I guess it's time.  

The Ritz next to Lakeshore Reserve was re-decorating the public areas earlier this year.    They were using a cream/beige with dark blue, medium blue, green and gold accents (think colors of a peacock).    It was very classy.     I think the secret there was the textures used.      But again, many of the same colors showing up in the timeshares.     Maybe the difference is the wall/window treatments at the Ritz will be "looked" at rather than "used."   The timeshares must have materials that can standup to constant use, spills, and fingers.


----------



## TRAVELING FOOL (Jul 20, 2015)

Swice said:


> I posted pictures after our visit in the resort & review database.
> 
> Honestly, the new look didn't bother me.    Admittedly, I was not "wowed" by the re-do, but it didn't turn me off either.
> 
> ...



Do you know when the renovations will start at Oceana? We will be there in January. I saw the redo at Ocean Watch this past April. I was not wowed , but it did look alot brighter and fresh. When we stayed last year, there were exposed wires near the stove knobs!


----------



## dmharris (Jul 20, 2015)

Swice said:


> I posted pictures after our visit in the resort & review database.



Swice, I've looked in the R&R section for your review and can't find it.  When did you post it?  Are the photos a different link?  TIA


----------



## Swice (Jul 20, 2015)

*photos*

Oceanwatch photos under resorts & reviews.

Search "Marriott" to find Oceanwatch.   Look at photos.    The first few are the "old" look.    The last ones are the "new" look from Spring Break-- it will be obvious.


----------



## Swice (Jul 20, 2015)

*Oceana*



TRAVELING FOOL said:


> Do you know when the renovations will start at Oceana? We will be there in January. I saw the redo at Ocean Watch this past April. I was not wowed , but it did look alot brighter and fresh. When we stayed last year, there were exposed wires near the stove knobs!



We went to the manager's reception and if I recall, they said they would start this fall.     For some reason, September sticks in my mind.   I think he mentioned the goal was to finish before high season starts in January.


----------



## dmharris (Jul 21, 2015)

Swice said:


> Oceanwatch photos under resorts & reviews.
> 
> Search "Marriott" to find Oceanwatch.   Look at photos.    The first few are the "old" look.    The last ones are the "new" look from Spring Break-- it will be obvious.



Well, I can't find it.  I found plenty of reviews for Ocean Watch but I need a date that you posted it approximately.  there are 70+ reviews and those after 2014 do not have photos.  Are photos stored somewhere else?


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 21, 2015)

dmharris said:


> Well, I can't find it.  I found plenty of reviews for Ocean Watch but I need a date that you posted it approximately.  there are 70+ reviews and those after 2014 do not have photos.  Are photos stored somewhere else?



The photos are not attached to the reviews themselves. They are in the photos section of the resort in the TUG listing. You just need to scroll through the photos to find the ones of the renovated units. Click on Overview in the menu on the left to get to the photos.


----------



## disneymom1 (Jul 22, 2015)

*Mow - awesome!*

We are here at Ocean Watch in the Scallop building and have a renovated unit.  This is our first time here and this resort is AMAZING!!  The room/unit seems smaller than most other Marriott Vacation Clubs we have stayed at, but the room is very nice.  The lighting the in the master bath shower could be brighter.  We have not seen the units prior to the refurb, though.

Last night there was a HUGE crane above the Marriott hotel next door.  The answer given was Verizon is installing a cell tower on the top of the building.  Wifi here is excellent at times, but barely functional at others.  Hopefully, this helps.  

For the small footprint, Marriott has done an excellent job fitting in all of these feature pools and amenities without the resort feeling overly crammed.  Grills are in excellent condition.  Cubbies near the beach are a very nice touch.  My kids love the spray ground area and the water slide.  Gym looks well equipped. 

Activities staff and activities have been excellent.  My kids are begging to try the mining adventure - looks cute.  Staff very friendly and helpful.  Weather has been great.  Having a very relaxing week!  

Met a gentleman at the grill last night who is here on a cash reservation thinking of buying DC points.  Introduced him to TUG!


----------



## thetangs (Jul 22, 2015)

Hi Disneymom!  I am glad you are enjoying the resort.  It is great!  So you like the new decor of the units?  Did you happen to look at the original decor?  We've have just found it jarring.  At the owners forum yesterday, there were a number of other owners commenting on there dislike of it too.  It could just be a handful of us, but it is so different.  Besides the big change in the decor, I couldn't be happier with MOW.  Now lets see if we get a break from the heat today.


----------



## dmharris (Jul 24, 2015)

dioxide45 said:


> The photos are not attached to the reviews themselves. They are in the photos section of the resort in the TUG listing. You just need to scroll through the photos to find the ones of the renovated units. Click on Overview in the menu on the left to get to the photos.



You are the MOST helpful person on TUG.  Consistently.  And the most patient.  Thank you!  XXOO


----------



## jont (Jul 24, 2015)

dmharris said:


> You are the MOST helpful person on TUG.  Consistently.  And the most patient.  Thank you!  XXOO


 I second that. Jeremy is da man!


----------



## Bucky (Aug 14, 2015)

thetangs said:


> We are here staying at OceanWatch this week.  This has been our go to vacation every year.  With three teenage boys, Myrtle Beach is a great location.
> 
> We were originally placed in the Conch building; usually the one I love to stay in as it is very close to the beach.  However, the new renovations were such a turnoff, we actually requested to be to the Starfish building further back that still has the original decor.  The wall colors in the updated units are great, but the rest of the unit screamed tacky to us.  Actually tacky is an understatement, it was disturbing.  I only wish that I had taken lots of photos before we switched units as the official ones are far to complimentary.  We were told that the theme of the renovation is "My First Beach House".  Frankly, if I wanted it to look like a shabby first beach house, I would sell my Marriott properties and buy one.  I bought Marriott because of its quality.  I have been a fan of Marriott since 1992, but continue to see a deterioration of quality and value for owners.
> 
> So, what are the reactions of other OceanWatch owners to the update?  I havbeen a fan of Marriott since 1993, but continue to see a deterioration of quality and value for owners.




We just checked in and absolutely love the new renovations. We are in the Scallop bldg on the 7th floor. The decor actually suits what the resort is now, an oceanfront resort! They even redid the balcony with new, smaller tables and canvas/metal chairs. Much better than the old metal table and chairs IMO. Kitchen cabinets are new with a white shaker appearance. Going to try and post a couple of pics for you if I can get this thing to work for me.


----------



## Bucky (Aug 15, 2015)

For the technology buffs, every lamp in the villa, six total, has a built in 3 prong plug receptacle in the base of it to plug things into! No more having to search for available receptacles! Each lamp also has a USB receptacle in the base. Also, the Woodsy pool now has good wifi access. I'm getting great reception. Doing a speed test it seems that it is 5 mbps up and 5 down in both the villa and the pool area. Not the greatest but much better than previous years and definitely enough to stream with.


----------



## Chemee (Aug 19, 2015)

Bucky said:


> We just checked in and absolutely love the new renovations. We are in the Scallop bldg on the 7th floor. The decor actually suits what the resort is now, an oceanfront resort! They even redid the balcony with new, smaller tables and canvas/metal chairs. Much better than the old metal table and chairs IMO. Kitchen cabinets are new with a white shaker appearance. Going to try and post a couple of pics for you if I can get this thing to work for me.



Like most of the changes, especially the beige color palette.  Think the white kitchen cabinets & white furniture are going to increase maintenance expenses.  The kitchen cabinets are cheap & the ones in our villa were already marked up.  Plus, ensuring they are clean.  Ours were dirty from food stains & fingerprints.  Not happy about it.  Cleaned them myself, but next time I'll be calling housekeeping.  Management needs to know extra cleaning time needs to occur.  Also, same for the stainless steel appliances.  Our refrigerator had a run down the front & the area around the stove knobs & knobs themselves had food build-up.

Also, did't like that the curtains are now underneath the sheers.  Don't understand this.  Some kid had used the sheer in the master bedroom as a tissue!  It was disgusting!  

We had a funky LED light fixture over the dining room table & didn't care for it.  Funny thing, The villas across the way in Conch we saw at night all still had incandescent fixtures.  Go figure.

I also recall being told they were going to fix the dining bench height issue during the reno, but they did not.  Not a fan of the 3 cushions on the dining bench either.


----------



## Bucky (Aug 20, 2015)

Duplicate Post


----------



## Bucky (Aug 20, 2015)

"I  also recall being told they were going to fix the dining bench height issue during the reno, but they did not.  Not a fan of the 3 cushions on the dining bench either."

Funny how people perceive things differently! First thing I said when I sat down on it was that they had fixed the height problems of before!

I am much more concerned with the functionality of the villa than the minor things. Although the chairs on the deck are beige, they dry out quickly during the huge rains we have gotten recently. Now I don't have to get up in the morning and use one of my clean towels to go out and wipe them off before sitting on one! Since I don't know how much they cost it's hard to do a cost analyst against the old metal ones that I'm sure had some paint chips on them but, I would imagine they are less expensive and thus can be replaced more often and still reduce overall costs.


----------



## tmoscola (Aug 22, 2015)

We are driving home now from our week there and LOVE the new look!! Each year this place gets better and better. Shopping for a second week!


----------



## enma (Feb 12, 2016)

Going to Marriott Ocean Watch in few weeks. Got the vacation preference email yesterday. I have never been there before so I am not familiar with the resort. Are all the units refurbished now? My week is a purchased getaway week from II. The confirmation says ocean front when I checked on marriott website. Would they really honor that?? If not any building recommedations? High floor?


----------



## Finntastic (Feb 12, 2016)

Ocean watch is a great resort. All the units have been refurbished. I can't answer any questions about Interval but we have stayed in the Maple building 8 floor which was an amazing view and last year the conch building on the 4 floor which was also excellent.  This resort has a spectacular beach, pools are warm with many choices. Love this resort. Have been here 3 times. Going to Hilton head Surf watch this yr.


----------

